# Questran (cholestyramine) or Welchol?



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

I am currently taking cholestyramine powder, but was considering trying the pills for convenience sake. I am also considering talking to my doc about Welchol. My issues are mostly gas and leakage after a BM.I went on Questran ( cholestyramine)

to help solidify stool in an attempt to get less leakage. I have had mixed results with the powder...

Here are my questions:

Anybody try both?

Which is better?

Are cholestyramine pills as good as the powder?

Thanks folks and HANG IN THERE, WE WILL BEAT THIS DARN THING!!


----------



## Aelise (Feb 10, 2012)

I only take the powder because I've read people saying the pills aren't as effective, and haven't tried the other medication you reference. My doctor gave me the impression that I would have to experiment with the powder a lot before I found a dose that worked for me. Boy was she right! Still haven't quite figured it out; in fact, I stopped taking it altogether for a little while.


----------



## janjan (May 14, 2013)

Hi I tried the powder one but gave me horrible pains,is the tablets available in Ireland?also do you still have your gallbladders


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I do still have my gall bladder janjan. The meds that I mention are just brand names, all are cholestyramine. I found that easing into any of these things is the best way. Try one packet in three separate portions for a few days, then go with 1/2 pack twice a day and slowly work your way up to the dose that helps.

For me, I truly feel that it has helped firm up my stool. I take 3x 2gram packs per day. It has not helped the dreaded leakage that I suffer from though.

Colt.


----------



## janjan (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for ur advice i will try that  can u answer me a few more questions please Did you get any pain or bloating when u started it?how long did it take for you to notice results?


----------



## Colt (May 5, 2011)

janjan said:


> Thanks for ur advice i will try that  can u answer me a few more questions please Did you get any pain or bloating when u started it?how long did it take for you to notice results?


Hard to know as I have bloating every day. I do not recall it making things particularly worse though. My improvement in stool consistency was within a couple of days. It also, at first, stopped the dreaded leakage that I suffer from. It no longer helps me with that symptom unfortunately.


----------



## Amy2013 (Jul 18, 2013)

janjan said:


> Hi I tried the powder one but gave me horrible pains,is the tablets available in Ireland?also do you still have your gallbladders


Hi Janjan. I had my gallbladder removed a few years ago and I'm taking Questran. I don't like it but it works. Have you been able to get anything like this in tablet form, I have tried asking my chemist to look into it and my doctor but they say Questran is the only option. I know there is alternatives in tablet form in America, just saw that your in Ireland too and said I'd ask  Thanks


----------



## lookingforcure (Mar 27, 2012)

Unfortunately Questran does not come in pill form, only powder. However you can get Colestipol or Welchol, which are very similar drugs, in pill form, so maybe look into that.


----------



## NHow (Mar 10, 2003)

When I lived in the US my md prescribed Colestid (tablet form of Questran). Unfortunately, they don't have it in the UK where I now live, only powder.


----------

